# Rocket Reservoir Filter



## A.Walker (Oct 22, 2015)

Has anyone used/or i using the Rocket Reservoir Filter?

& is it a good substitute for filtered water?


----------



## A.Walker (Oct 22, 2015)

Sorry I've just noticed a similar thread has already been created!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Here it is: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showpost.php?p=354072


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a good thread. In my R58 I've only ever used Ashbeck or a mix of Waitrose Essential and Volvic. I make 15-20 drinks a week and when lubing the group I have not noticed any signs of scale.

I backflush with water every couple of days, and drop the shower screen to wash it. That keeps old fines and oils at bay. Every 3 months ish I use a small amount of Cafiza and then lube the group (cam lobes and pins) with food safe HT silicone grease. I got mine from Bella Barista but you can buy Molycote 111 on Amazon or EBay. A small pot will last years but you want to be sure it's genuine food/water grade and is clean (some eBay sellers have been known to buy a big tub and split it into small pots for sale at inflated prices but who knows if they contaminated it in process, even unknowingly)


----------

